# Decocking Browning Buckmark?



## Blastmeister

Greetings to all-- my first post on the forum!!

Just got a Browning Buckmark Camper-- beautiful gun! Love just about everything about it, but cannot figure out how to decock it for storage after doing a final safety check. I wince every time I have to dry fire a .22; hate doing it. Only thing I can think of is to store it with the slide open, which I'd prefer not to do. Any experience with leaving it cocked for storage? Am I being a wuss for worrying about the few dry-firings it would endure when I'm about to put it away?


----------



## Shipwreck

I haven't fired mine in like 3-4 years. I've just left it cocked. I honestly wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Fishwiz4

I'm not an expert but I would recomend leaving it cocked, rather than dry firing the rimfire. You could get some snap caps to protect it durring dry fire


----------



## rex

Call or e-mail Browning and ask them if it is an interference setup,some aren't and I don't know these.Otherwise I'd get a snapcap or make a hard silicone plug to drop in and release the pin.Leaving it cocked isn't really bad,but I don't leave the slide locked back for storage.Hell,my carry 1911 has been cocked and locked for umpteen years and still works fine.


----------



## Blastmeister

Appreciate the feedback, thanks to all--just got back from the range and damn, what a fine shooting pistol!


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

Blastmeister said:


> . . . Any experience with leaving it cocked for storage? . . .


Congrats on a great choice. Enjoy ! :smt1099

My UDX model is 11 months old. I take it to the range 2-3 times a month for bullseye match practice. Usually 120-180 rounds.
I store it cocked. No problems so far.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

Blastmeister said:


> Appreciate the feedback, thanks to all--just got back from the range and damn, what a fine shooting pistol!












Yep, great gun. :mrgreen:


----------



## usmcj

Leave it cocked. My four Buckmarks remain cocked all the time. It doesn't hurt springs to be left in a static condition . Springs are weakened, or worn out by cycling between compression/expansion, and relaxation.



> _The question often arises as to whether or not a compression spring will take a permanent set if compressed to minimum operating length and held over time, e.g., full magazine or bolt held open. A permanent set occurs when the compression spring is compressed beyond its elastic limit and does not return to the original length. This results in a shorter free length but more significantly, lower spring force. A permanent set in a compression spring is not formed by compressing it to the minimum operating length and leaving it in that condition.
> 
> _


RIFLE-COMPANY.COM • View topic - M14 Spring FAQ


----------

